# Tyre Prices in Warrington/Widnes Area



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Just been checking out tyre prices for the van and found out the following.

Continental Vanco Camper tyres on E Tyres £165.00 each fitted. Same tyres at Tyre World in Widnes £164.40 each fitted. So no saving there then!

Kwik Fit at Priestley St Warrington £544.00 for 4 of the same tyres fitted inc VAT, so a saving of £113, Bargain! Seems they have a 25% discount when you buy the four, so it might be worth checking out your local Kwikfit if you need tyres. So the van's booked in for Friday for new shoes!  

I've also discovered if you are going abroad in your van they have to have the "Camper" rating on them, ordinary commercial rated tyres aren't legal on a motorhome outside the UK.

BTW. I don't work for Kwikfit or have any connection with them.


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Morning folks,


I find it difficult to believe that its the law to have camper written on th tyres, Where on earth did you get this info from,?



norm


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

It's a little out of your way from Warrington, but worth giving Pemberton Tyres in Wigan a call. Not used them for motorhome tyres, but they're always cheapest for car tyres by a country mile.

Paul


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

I've been told that Costco also have them,but I haven't been able to confirm prices,they also fit them
Also the internet tyre dealers may be worth a go they are usually fitted by NTS


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes Kwik Fit do have a good deal on. Got ours from there a few weeks ago at the 25% off 4 tyres, conti vanco winter2, £430 fitted. We drove on a very muddy CL yesterday and had no problems ploughing through/reversing it, to the hardstanding area. The difference is unbelieveable between these and the conti summer rubbish we had on.

Ordinary commercial tyres aren't legal outside the UK?

Who on earth told you that?
Paul.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Annsman - When I needed one for our last van I got myVanco from Jeffries at Latchford (next to Black Bear Garage) they didnt stock them but they got me one the next day and more or less matched the price I had paid for another in France ok I am going back 4 years but it was a lot cheaper than the prices you have. 
Failing that, go and see Dave Roundell (opposite B&Q in Milner Street) ask him if he can get you a price, say Roger sent you.
I use him for our car tyres as he services the car and the van
Sorry cant help further


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Two suppliers told me about the legal stuff, Tyreworld and Kwikfit. Don't know myself, so I'm not in a position to argue when someone in that line of work tells me something.

Sorry if you know better and it's wrong but that's what they said.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Annsman said:


> Two suppliers told me about the legal stuff, Tyreworld and Kwikfit. Don't know myself, so I'm not in a position to argue when someone in that line of work tells me something.
> 
> Sorry if you know better and it's wrong but that's what they said.


I'm no expert on this, we need Teemyob along, he's the tyre expert  although i would imagine its an absolute load of rubbish what they told you.

Paul.


----------

